# hohe Handyrechnung



## Andy1967 (17 Juli 2014)

Hi,
Habe bei mobilcom-debitel einen Handyvertrag : "o2 o mit 50 EUR /GP 2010" und lese diesen online bei denen. Dort sehe ich keine Internet-Nutzungsgebühren (nur tel und sms). So hoch können die nicht sein,dachte ich, und surfe dort etwas (ca.4,5MB). Daraufhin erhalte ich eine Rechnung von 200 Euro. Ist das rechtens,wenn ich die Preise dafür nirgends sehe ?
Und wenn nicht und einfach das Geld zurückbuche,können die dann was machen ?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2014)

Welche AGB und Preislisten galten zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlusses
Normalerweise solltest Du die beim Vertragsabschluß bekommen haben.
btw - welchen Tarif hast Du genau, das was Du geschrieben hast finde ich nicht


----------



## Andy1967 (17 Juli 2014)

Zu Anfang hatte ich einen anderen Vertrag,der in diesen (siehe Anhang) umgewandelt wurde.
In sehe keine Preisliste,in der die Inet-Nutzung drin ist (vermutlich mit der Abzock-Absicht).


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2014)

Lesen bringt Erhellung ...
... und schont ggf auch den Geldbeutel

Linke Spalte unterhalb der Preisliste, letzter Punkt








Juristisch fällt mir grad nichts ein, aber ich würde es mal mit eine Bitte nach Kulanz versuchen mit gleichzeitiger Vertragsumstellung.
Wenn die Kulanz abgelehnt wird - O2 (oder in dem Fall Debitel) ist nicht der einzige Anbieter


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2014)

Mir ist ähnliches widerfahren. Da war ich jedoch selbst schuld, da ich diese im Vodafone-Netz geschaltete Rufnummer gewöhnlich nur als Autotelefon nutze und während meines Urlaubs aufgrund mangelhafter und teilweise fehlender Netzverbindung meines "Stammanbieters" (O 2 über simply), bei dem ich eine Internet-Flat unterhalte, mal versuchte, damit ins Internet zu gehen.

Berechnet wird bereits, sobald man den Haken bei "Paketdaten" setzt (jedenfalls ist das bei Samsung-Smartphones so). Bei Simply sind das 9 ct/min, sofern man keine Flatrate hat.

Als 135 Euro erreicht waren, erhielt ich einen Anruf des Anbieters (Simply), in welchem man mich auf die bislang entstandenen Kosten hinwies und man mir gleichzeitig eine Sperre des Internet-Zugangs bekanntgab, was ich auch gerne akzeptierte. Ohne Aufforderung vergütete Simply mir 100 Euro aus Kulanz. Aber ob man dazu auch bei Mogelcom-Debitel bereit wäre, solltest du dort mal erfragen.


----------



## Andy1967 (18 Juli 2014)

Um eine kulanzhalber rückwirkende Vertragsumstellung habe ich schon gebeten. Warte da auf Antwort.
D.h. also, dass die mit "hohen Kosten" gar nicht konkret werden müßen ?
Eigentlich dachte ich auch nicht,dass ich mit wenigen Tastendrucke (nur ausprobiert) eine Datenflatrate bräuchte,da ich
nichts runtergeladen habe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Juli 2014)

Andy1967 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich auch nicht,dass ich mit wenigen Tastendrucke (nur ausprobiert) eine Datenflatrate bräuchte,da ich
> nichts runtergeladen habe.


Ging mir genauso. Da ich in Büsum in meiner Wohnung bei O 2 kein Netz hatte, probierte ich es über die Vodafone-Karte. Hatte da zwar auch kein Netz, aber ich vergaß, die Paketdaten herauszunehmen, als wir unterwegs waren. Und wenn immer es sich einwählte, kostete es. Aber jetzt weiß ich Bescheid und nehme nach jeder Einwahl die Paketdaten raus. Dann halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen. Kommt ohnehin selten vor, denn das O 2 - Netz läuft eigentlich meist super, und da habe ich Datenflat.


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Kommt ohnehin selten vor, denn das O 2 - Netz läuft eigentlich meist super


Ich bin seit Jahren O2-Kunde und das Phänomen hatte ich bislang extrem selten...


----------



## Andy1967 (19 Juli 2014)

Nochmal die Frage,die müßen keinen konkreten Tarif nennen,um dann mit "hohen Kosten" eine beliebig hohen 
Tarif zu nehmen ? - Oder anders gefragt : Hätten die 10000 Euro verlangt,hätte ich mich auch nicht beschweren
können,da ja im Vertrag steht "...die Nuzung von Internetverbindungen kann hohe Kosten verursachen" ? - Das kann doch nicht reichen,oder ?
Ist doch Wucherei, 4,5MB für 200Euro.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2014)

Vertrag O2 o (gibts nicht mehr - nur noch für Bestandskunden). Bedingungen bezüglich Surfen: http://static2.o2.de/blob/10317104/v=89/Binary/preisliste-mobilfunk-postpaid.pdf


> Surfen auf dem Handy (mit Tages-Airbag) 0,09





> Die Standardabrechnung von 0,09 €/Min. mit Tages-Airbag 3,50 € gilt in allen O2 Mobilfunktarifen (außer
> in O2 Prepaid- und O2 Blue-Tarifen) für die deutschlandweite Internetnutzung. Minutengenaue Abrechnung.
> Gilt nur für paketvermittelte Datennutzung innerhalb Deutschlands, nicht bei Sprach-telefonieverbindungen
> (Voice over IP), Videotelefonieverbindungen (Video over IP) o. Peer-to-peer Verkehren. Der Tages-Airbag
> ...



Ist natürlich die Frage, ob Mobilcom-Debitel diese Vertragsbedingungen von O2 identisch übernahm.

Hier der Link dazu bei Teltarif: http://www.teltarif.de/a/mobilcom-debitel/o2-o.html


----------



## Andy1967 (19 Juli 2014)

Ich seh da nichts,was diese Kosten verursacht. Oder ist dann Min.= kB ?
Irgendwie geht hier niemand auf meine Frage ein. Egal,falsches Forum.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2014)

Es sind Preise pro angefangener Minute.


----------



## Andy1967 (19 Juli 2014)

Ich rede vom Internet,nicht vom Telefon.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2014)

Nicko auch ...


----------



## Andy1967 (19 Juli 2014)

Schön wärs,dann hätte ich nur ein paar Cent auf der Rechnung und "hohe Kosten",die im Vertrag stehen,so schnell nicht da.
Internet geht aber über Datenmengen und bei den Einzelverbindungen sehe ich KBs,die verrechnet werden.


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2014)

Ich kenne auch noch Mobilverträge (in der Regel ältere), bei denen die Internetverbindung nach Minuten abgerechnet wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2014)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch noch Mobilverträge (in der Regel ältere), bei denen die Internetverbindung nach Minuten abgerechnet wird.


So ist es. Mein Vodafone-Vertrag bei Simply z.B., bei dem ich (aufgrund der nahezu ausschließlichen Nutzung als Autotelefon) keine Flatrate vereinbart hatte. Anhand des Einzelverbindungsnachweises kann ich die Zeiten, die berechnet wurden, problemlos nachvollziehen. Resümee: Paketdaten angeklickt und nicht wieder herausgenommen = 0,09 ct. pro angefangene Minute GPRS-(Internet-) Nutzung. Die 135 Euro, von denen mir 100 Euro wieder erstattet wurden, fielen an zwei Tagen an, obwohl ich vielleicht nur einige Minuten im Internet war. Alleine das Anklicken der Paketdaten löste diese Berechnung aus.

Dankenswerterweise wurde ich von Simply angerufen und über die entstandenen Kosten informiert, ansonsten die Rechnung wohl wesentlich höher ausgefallen wäre. Und die anteilige Erstattung von 100 Euro nimmt auch nicht jeder Provider vor.

Auch beim (alten) O2 o - Vertrag meiner Frau wurde der GPRS-Zugang mit 0,09 ct. pro angefangener Minute abgerechnet. Da haben wir aber inzwischen eine Flatrate vereinbart.

Das Problem bei vielen "preiswert" erscheinenden Verträgen ist die Masse an Kleingedrucktem und die vielen Fußnoten, die mittlerweile einen unerträglichen Umfang annahmen. Bei Mobilcom-Debitel stehen z.B. die Internetkosten in der Fußnote Nr. 29.

Ich würde versuchen, vom Provider eine Teilerstattung aus Kulanz zu erreichen, wie es viele Provider handhaben.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2014)

Ich habs mal nachgerechnet - lt Tarifinfo ist doch da dieser Surf-Airbag geschaltet der ber 3,50 tgl eintritt.
Dann wären 200 € Kosten rund 57 Tage á 3,50 €
Und 3,50 € wären bei 9 ct/min 39 min/tgl
Irgendwas ist mir grad überhaupt nicht logisch nachvollziehbar:
Bei 57 Tagen hätte der Betrag doch auf 2 Rechnungen aufgeteilt erscheinen müssen, oder nicht?


----------



## Andy1967 (23 Juli 2014)

Am Telefon haben die mir 2 mal gesagt, dass der Tarif 9 Cent/10 KB wäre. Als ich nachrechnete kam ich auf keine 40 Euro bei 4,2 MB.
Als ich das sagte,schrieben die mir, der Tarif sei, wie Nico schon schrieb, 9 Cent/Min. 
Die nehmen offenbar grad den Tarif, der ihnen in den Kram passt.
Jetzt habe ich noch mal nachgekuckt im Einzelverbindungsnachweis: das Handy lief 30 Stunden (!) fast am Stück im Hintergrund (es war aus). 
Ich vermute, das war eine GPS-Standortbestimmung.
Kulanz scheints bei denen jedenfalls nicht zu geben.


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Andy1967 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch mal nachgekuckt im Einzelverbindungsnachweis: das Handy lief 30 Stunden (!) fast am Stück im Hintergrund (es war aus).
> Ich vermute, das war eine GPS-Standortbestimmung.
> Kulanz scheints bei denen jedenfalls nicht zu geben.


 
Ich verstehe nicht was Du damit meinst. War das Handy ausgeschalten oder auf Standby? Und ich glaube nicht, dass für die GPS Standortbestimmung ein aufrechte Internetverbindung notwendig ist (andere Poster wissen vielleicht näheres dazu).
Was sicher nicht geht ist, dass Dein Provider einseitig im Nachhinein einen Preis für die Internetnutzung festlegt. Irgendwo muss dieser Preis vertraglich vereinbart worden sein.  In Deinem Vertrag steht: 'Weitere Preise entnehmen Sie bitte der Broschüre "Preise und Leistungen" '. Möglicherweise steht der Preis für Internetnutzung bzw. Daten in dieser Broschüre. Schau bitte nach.


----------



## Andy1967 (23 Juli 2014)

1) Standby. Das mit dem GPS war nur ne Vermutung. K.A.,was das 30 Std. lang im Hintergrund gemacht hat.
2) Hab alles durchgelesen, steht nichts drin.


----------



## Heiko (23 Juli 2014)

GPS nimmt üblicherweise nur im Rahmen des "assisted" GPS kurz (!) Kontakt mit den Servern des Herstellers auf. Das dauert normalerweise nicht mal bei GPRS-Verbindungen länger als ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

mobilcom-debitel soll genau sagen auf welcher Seite und unter welchem Punkt des Vertrages der Tarif für Internetverbindungen steht. Nötigenfalls ersuche um Zusendung einer Kopie des Originalvertrages mit Deiner Unterschrift. (Mein Provider (in Österreich) scannt alle Verträge. Ich könnte heute zum Laden gehen und mit Identitätsnachweis sofort einen Ausdruck des Originalvertrages mit meiner Unterschrift bekommen. Vielleicht gibts für Dich dieselbe Möglichkeit). Solltest Du überzeugt sein, dass keine gültige vertragliche  Vereinbarung über Internetverbindungen existiert ( Preisangabe, Unterschrift. Hinweis auf "hohe Kosten" reicht nicht!) , könntest Du einen Einspruch gegen die Rechnungssumme erheben. Oder vielleicht klappt noch eine Kulanzlösung.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2014)

Hier wurde doch von Nicko glaube ich der Link zu den Preisen eingestellt.
Auf den kann er sich doch berufen


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hier wurde doch von Nicko glaube ich der Link zu den Preisen eingestellt.
> Auf den kann er sich doch berufen


Ich sah keinen konkreten Hinweis in seinem Vertrag auf die von Nicko verlinkte Preisliste (sondern den Hinweis auf eine Broschure mit Namen "Preise und Leistungen", die Andy1967 wohl gelesen hat, aber in der - laut seinen Angaben - "nichts drin" steht), aber sollte die von Nicko verlinkte Preisliste valide im Rahmen seines Vertrages sein, kann er sich natürlich darauf berufen. Dann würde der Tagesairbag fürs Surfen gelten. Er kann es auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Entschuldigung, Andy, ich habe Dein Vertrag nicht vorsichtig genug durchgelesen. Im Abschnitt  'Alles was Recht ist - unsere Hinweistexte!'  steht unter  1) ....
GPRS by Volume ist standardmäßig voreingestellt, 
0,09€/Min., Taktung: 1Min
Obwohl ich diese Angabe gerne so interpretieren würde, dass wenn nichts anderes vereinbart wurde nach Datenmenge (Volume) verrechnet wird, und zur Information wird noch die Gebühr nach Zeit angegeben, aber gemeint ist wohl, dass sowohl  nach Datenmenge UND  Zeit verrechnet wird. Ich finde die Angabe ist etwas undeutlich.
Ich nehme an Dein Handy war über GPRS mit dem Internet verbunden.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2014)

Die haben 2009/2010 die AGB teilweise für Neuverträge geändert.
Und dann kommts noch drauf an welcher Surftarif zugrundeliegt volumen- oder zeitbasiert

http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Zusatzp...ks-amp-Flatrates-Internet-Packs/ta-p/605506#4

Wenn ich jetzt seine 30 Stunden nehme, die alten AGB ohne Airbag und das rechne komme ich für die 30 Std. auf 162 €


----------



## Andy1967 (23 Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe nur nicht,was mein Handy 30 Std. nonstop im Hintergrund zu tun hatte.


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die haben 2009/2010 die AGB teilweise für Neuverträge geändert.
> Und dann kommts noch drauf an welcher Surftarif zugrundeliegt volumen- oder zeitbasiert
> 
> http://hilfe.o2online.de/t5/Zusatzp...ks-amp-Flatrates-Internet-Packs/ta-p/605506#4
> ...


 
Ich sehe keinen einzigen Internettarif in der verlinkten Info-Seite der sowohl volumen- als  auch  zeitbasiert ist. Die verrechnen entweder nach Zeit oder nach Datenmenge. Das heisst für mich, dass die Angabe in seinem Vertrag: "GPRS by Volume ist standardmäßig voreingestellt,
0,09€/Min., Taktung: 1Min" sehr wohl so interpretiert werden kann, dass standardmäßig nur nach Datenmenge verrechnet wird, und, dass die "0,09€/Min., Taktung: 1Min" eine Angabe  zur Information darstellt für den Fall, dass ein zeitbasierter Tarif vereinbart wird. Nach dem Komma beginnt ja auch eine neue Zeile, als ob die zwei Angaben nicht gleichzeitig gelten müssen. Man könnte sich auf die Angabe "GPRS by Volume ist standardmäßig voreingestellt" berufen


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Andy1967 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht,was mein Handy 30 Std. nonstop im Hintergrund zu tun hatte.


 
Ich würde versuchen dem auf den Grund zu gehen. Eine (heruntergeladene) App die selbständig mit dem Internet verbindet? Heutzutage kann man auch Malware am Handy nicht mehr ausschliessen. Was für ein Handymodell hast Du? Hast Apps heruntergeladen?. Schaue Dir auch die vorinstallierte Apps an


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Einer meiner Beiträge "wartet auf Freischaltung". Kann mir jemand erklären aus welchen Gründen ein bestimmter Beitrag nicht sofort veröffentlicht wird (Sogenannte 'Netiquette' beachte ich immer). Gibt es einen Thread dazu? Unter Hilfe fand ich nichts.


----------



## Andy1967 (23 Juli 2014)

Ist ein Huawei Ascend Y330. Es wurden keine Apps installiert.
Hier noch mein EVN anhängend :

EVN ge"fodd"et wg voller Anschrift


----------



## Kartikeya (23 Juli 2014)

Es wurde also nur nach der Zeit verrechnet. Nach meinem Dafürhalten steht das in Widerspruch zur Angabe im Vertrag: "GPRS by Volume ist standardmäßig voreingestellt"
Die Mitarbeiter von mobilcom-debitel haben ja zuerst  auch von 0.09€/10KB gesprochen.
Möglicherweise hilft es, wenn Du Dich auf diese Angabe im Vertrag berufst. Ich persönlich habe bisher noch nie von einem Internettarif gehört der gleichzeitig zeit- als auch volumenbasiert ist. Und anhand der Information die Hippo gepostet hat - nach meinem Verständnis - gibt es bei O2 nur Internettarife die entweder zeit- oder  volumenbasiert sind, nicht beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2014)

EVN ist ähnlich wie bei mir. Hier die "betreffenden Positionen", die mir unerklärlich waren (Beträge jeweils ohne die 19 % MWSt = 0,07563 Euro je Min.):

18.05.14  Zeit 11:06 GPRS Internet Dauer 06:00:00  Euro  27,2269
18.05.14  Zeit 17:06 GPRS Internet Dauer 06:00:00  Euro  27,2269
18.05.14  Zeit 23:06 GPRS Internet Dauer 06:00:00  Euro  27,2269
19.05.14  Zeit 05.06 GPRS Internet Dauer 05:24:12  Euro  24,5798
Summe der mir unerklärlichen Positionen                  Euro 106,2605
dazu die 19 % MWSt                                           Euro   20,1894
macht zusammen                                                Euro 126,4499

Danach wurde vom Provider die Sperre gesetzt (zum Glück!)

Die übrigen auf dem EVN aufgeführten Positionen waren bei mir korrekt, auch die Zeit, die ich bewußt im Internet war.

Hab halt unterlassen, die Paketdaten herauszunehmen - wohl in der irrigen Annahme, dass ohnehin keine Internetverbindung zustande kam. War ein Trugschluß und für mich Lehrgeld.
Von den zweifelhaften 126,45 erhielt ich ja unaufgefordert 100 Euro erstattet. Und der Rest ist zwar ärgerlich. Ich kann aber damit leben.

NB: Im EVN von Andy1967 ist komplette Anschrift vermerkt.


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> NB: Im EVN von Andy1967 ist komplette Anschrift vermerkt.



Fodd ...


----------



## Andy1967 (24 Juli 2014)

Die haben jedenfalls jetzt einfach geleugnet, mir am Telefon den Tarif 9Cent/10KB genannt zu haben.
Außerdem haben sie gesagt,das neue Handy hat sich im Hintergrund aktualisiert, da können sie nichts dafür.
In Kombination mit dem langsamen Internet ist das eben die Kostenfalle (das haben sie natürlich nicht gesagt).
Nun, wohl Lehrgeld bezahlt, oder ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2014)

Andy1967 schrieb:


> Nun, wohl Lehrgeld bezahlt, oder ?


Es gibt Provider, die sind da durchaus entgegenkommend - Simply z.B. in meinem Fall.
Ich würde Mobilcom-Debitel mal anschreiben und auf das von anderen Providern praktizierte Entgegenkommen verweisen. Ansonsten würde sich eine Kündigung des Vertrages anbieten.


----------



## Andy1967 (24 Juli 2014)

Kündigung bringt wohl nichts,da der Vertrag keine laufenden Kosten verursacht und damit die Nichtverwendung aufs gleiche hinausläuft.
Geschrieben haben sie mir :

Gern bestätigen wir Ihnen hiermit auch schriftlich nochmals unsere Aussagen:

1. eine rückwirkende Änderung in einen anderen Tarif ist nicht möglich
2. eine Gutschrift der Gebühren ist nicht möglich
und
Wir bedauern, dass es bezüglich der Inrechnungstellung von Datenverbindungen zu den von Ihnen beschriebenen Unannehmlichkeiten gekommen ist.
An dieser Stelle bitten wir um Ihr Verständnis, dass wir einer Kulanzgutschrift der Datenverbindungen nicht zustimmen können.
und
Bitte beachten Sie, dass internetfähige Handys über zahlreiche Programme und Funktionen verfügen,
die Datenverbindungen benötigen oder permanent ebensolche aufbauen, sofern der Dienst nicht aktiv in den Einstellungen ausgeschaltet wird.
Hier sind zum Beispiel Fotos mit Standortbestimmung, E-Mail-Abruf und Navigation zu nennen.
Beim Navigieren ist das Handy permanent auf Positionssuche und empfängt über GPS Signale vom Satelliten.
Um die Position schneller zu bestimmen, verwendet das Mobiltelefon dabei zusätzlich den Datendienst.
Die Hersteller weisen in ihren Bedienungsanleitungen ausdrücklich auf mögliche Kosten hin und verweisen die Nutzer an ihren Dienstleistungsanbieter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2014)

Typisch Mobilcom-Debitel! Niemals würde ich denen auch nur einen Cent in den Rachen werfen! Ich bin seit 2005 mit 2 Karten bei Simply und hatte noch zu keiner Zeit Grund zur Klage! Und wenn ich ab und zu Fragen habe (kommt selten vor), werden diese umgehend zu meiner Zufriedenheit beantwortet.

Z.Zt. bieten die im O 2-Netz für 9,95 Euro/Monat 250 Freiminuten, 250 SMS sowie 500 MB Internetflat an - monatlich kündbar.


----------

